# Counterfeit Stila?



## Seary_Fairy (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I've only recently started getting into Stila, and was wondering -  is there such a thing as counterfeit Stila?? I know there is plenty of fake MAC and NARS but have never seen anything on Stila products.

Any info would be helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheers!


----------



## liv (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never seen any, but...where there's a will, there's a way, I suppose.  It wouldn't shock me.


----------



## liza0183 (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay I didn't think there was either but I took a chance to buy a eyeshadow on ebay that was Stila. I rec'd it and let me tell you I have had it for 2 mthsm it doesn't seems to blend well at all and when you wet it ( Stila eyeshadow work dry and when wet) there is no intensity to the color. So I call up my makeup artist who also works as the colorist in Sephora and we did a swatch test and the color is nothing like the Real one. Freakin pissed me off now i have this eyeshadow that is crappy. 
So I would say yea I do believe there are fakes of Stila now just be really careful on ebay since that is where I bought it. 
Hope I was helpful sorry if i sounds a bit crazed. hahaha


----------



## star07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Was it in a pot or pan form?

I got a stila brush off eBay (#8, pointed powder brush) and the point is gone after I washed it! There are hardly any on eBay usually so I thought it would be legit, still not sure.


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh dear, I was hoping you guys would give me good news! More fakes to watch out for I guess... sigh.
Thanks for the info though, will definitely have to more careful on ebay. 

Can i ask who the sellers were you got these dodgy items from and what was the shade of the shadow?


----------



## astronaut (Oct 20, 2007)

Can I see pictures of the fakes?


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, I wouldn't trust buying stila from e-bay. It's better to wait for Stila to hold one of their sales or check out beautycrunch.com. Sorry about the counterfeit stila's T__T


----------

